# Red, dry, flaky eyelids



## lisajne (Feb 10, 2009)

Is there anything i could use for red and flaky eyelids?

I have been getting red, flaky eyelids that are sometimes sore (it feels like a paper cut type of pain on the eyelids). I cant be allergic to make up cause i dont wear make up.

So, is there anything i can use on delicate, sensitive eyelids? Most eye creams are made for wrinkles but im looking for something more soothing to reduce redness and the flakiness. At the moment i am using a soothing eye gel which helps with the flakiness but not the redness.

Has anyone else the same problem? And if you do, what do you use?

Thanks, Lisa


----------



## Karren (Feb 10, 2009)

Almost sounds like some sort of infection but a quick google search of the symproms turned up "Blepharitis" and the use of diluted baby shampoo? I'd go see a dermatologist if I were you.. Eye problems can be dangereous if you get an infection in your eye..


----------



## magosienne (Feb 11, 2009)

Go see an eye doctor, or even a generalist. All i could suggest meanwhile is physiological saline, but it only cleanses the eye, it does not get rid of an infection, if you have one. For the flaky eyelids, maybe try just some of your face moisturizer, but make sure you don't apply it too close from your lashes.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Feb 11, 2009)

What kind of face wash do you use? Sometimes when I switch off of Proactiv and and then go back my eyelids will be very dry/itchy/flaky for a couple weeks while my skin gets used to it again. It might be your face wash ingredients are too harsh for the skin on your eyelids.


----------



## speedy (Feb 11, 2009)

I've had this happen before, and the only thing that helps it is using oils. So I'll get a really thick apricot oil and put that on my eyelids at night. I do that for about a week and then it clears up. But I agree that you need to see a Dr to find out what's causing it. For me it's caused by allergies/hayfever, so I usually get medication to help as well.


----------



## kimford (Feb 13, 2009)

My recommendation would be aloe vera. It's wonderful for redness and flaky skin.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the same problem.. You have to go to a dermatologist and figure out whats causing it. Sometimes i go months without wearing eyeshadow. I also change my pillow cases a lot and i just threw out an old pillow.

At this point just figure out what is the cause and then the rest will be prevention.


----------



## Lbliny (Apr 11, 2011)

Mario badescu control cream...after months of anguish I read this on a thread and it worked like a charm on my dry cracked eyelid within two days. I was so grateful to get that info that I have to help others with the same problem. Order online for $18


----------

